# Hilfe! DV-Aufnahme - Ton ist abgehackt!



## jan_manu (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ihr alle!
Ich habe ein riesen Problem. Wenn ich meine Videos in den PC einspiele, egal mit welcher Software (Ulead Mediastudio, Magix Video auf CD und DVD oder Nero6.0) ist der Ton abgehackt. Also mal ist er da, mal ist er weg, eben wie bei einer schlechter Handyverbindung. Nach der Aufnahme ist das auch auf der Timeline der jeweiligen Software zu sehen, also die Audiokurve ist eben mal da und mal weg.
Ich spiele meine Videos mit Digitalkabel über die Firewire in den PC. Ich habe Win XP und zwei Festplatten a 120 GB, wobei die eine mit 8 MB Cach nur für die Videos gedacht ist. Mein PC ist ein 2,4 MHZ AMD Rechner und ich habe 1 GB Arbeitspeicher DDR Ram (266).
Was ist hier los? Habe ich ein Treiber Problem oder was auch immer?
Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
Bitte antwortet mir.
Vielen Dank!
cu jan_manu


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2004)

Entweder Treiberproblem oder Wackelkontakt!


----------



## jan_manu (24. Februar 2004)

Also Wackelkontakt kann ich ausschließen, denke ich.
Und Treiberproblem
Was für eins? Und wie kann ich das beheben 
Gruß Jan_Manu


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2004)

> Also Wackelkontakt kann ich ausschließen, denke ich.


Könntest Du durchaus recht haben! Denn Du captures ja über die Firewire. Denke, wenn dort ein Wackelkontakt vorliegen würde, dann wäre auch das Bild unterbrochen!

Probier doch mal, ob Du den Ton über die Soundkarte in den Rechner einspielen kannst. Ob nachher Ton und Bild asynchron sind spielt erst mal keine Rolle. Es geht nur darum, ob der Ton von der Kamera in Deinen Rechner sauber eingelesen werden kann.


----------



## jan_manu (24. Februar 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antworten.
Ich werde es heute Abend mal versuchen, aber ich muss dazusagen, der Fehler tritt nicht regelmäßig und ständig auf.
Ich hatte auch schon mal 10 Minuten Film mittendrinn, wo der Ton ok war.
Es fällt mir noch ein: Sollte der PC in der Zeit des Captures in "Ruhe" gelassen werden Oft downloade ich noch in der Zeit einiges oder arbeite anderwertig mit dem PC.
Aber wie gesagt, dass Bild ist eigentlich immer ok.
Gruß jan_manu


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2004)

Kommt vielleicht darauf an, was für ein System Du hast! Würde aber während des Capturen mal keine Aktionen am PC durchzuführen.


----------



## sraupp (24. Februar 2004)

*Audio Probleme mit DV*

Ist ein bekanntes Problem und müßte DAMIT !   behoben sein


Für DirectX gibt es bei Microsoft ein Update:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/detai...e4-d1ff66cb5882

Weitere Infos auch unter http://www.chip.de/news/c_news_11459194.html


Gruss Stefan


----------



## jan_manu (24. Februar 2004)

*Re: Audio Probleme mit DV*

Hallo Stephan,
also wenn das hinhaut bin ich völlig von der Rolle.
Das Update für Direct X habe ich geladen und installiert. Jetzt werde ich in Ruhe testen, ob es hinhaut. Wenn ja, meine absolute Hochachtung.
Ich staune, wie man sowas wissen kann. Das wäre dann das positivste Beispiel von "User helfen User!".
Ich melde mich die Tage und gebe Bescheid, ob es geklappt hat.
Danke!
jan_manu


----------



## jan_manu (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ihr alle,
also ich habe versucht, meine Hausaufgaben zu machen.
Wie gesagt, die Cam kann ich nicht tauschen und eine andere ausprobieren, aber die anderen Dinge:
- Firewire ist on Board
- Zusätzliche TV-Karte habe ich (ATI analog)
- neuste Treiber für Board ( Bios / Bridge / IDE o.ä) habe ich bestimmt nicht, da ich auch nicht weiß, wie ich ein Bios-Update mache. Habe Angst davor! Den neusten Chipsatztreiber habe ich geladen!
- Gerätemanager ist sauber (keine Ausrufe- oder Fragezeichen)
- keine Spyware am Rechner habe eine Antispywaresoftware!
- Habe leider auch keinen anderen Rechner, um meine Cam mal an einem andern Rechner zu getestet.
- Habe während der Aufnahme mal wirklich alles deaktiviert, auch Antivirus und Firewall
- Meine Cam kann ich nicht von 12 auf 16 Bit Audio umstellen.
- Bei der Aufnahme habe ich keine Dropped Frames.
- Stephan das Patch von Microsoft hat leider ebenfalls nichts bewirkt. Schade  

Aber: Der Ton hat nach wie vor Aussetzer !

- goela: Ich habe mal versucht über S-Videobuchse und chinch (?)-Buchse den Film einzulesen. Also das Bild ist ok, aber ich habe leider kein Ton, obwohl der Ton im PC ankommt und über die Boxen zu hören ist. 

Also wie gesagt, die Aufnahmen waren auch schon mal alle i.O. Ich denke das funktioniert erst nicht, seit dem ich meinen Rechner vor ca. 4 Wochen neu installiert habe, aber genau weiß ich es eben auch nicht.

.... hier noch was ganz tolles. Ich habe bei dem Targa-Support angerufen, da mein PC ja noch supportet wird. Der gute Mensch mit sehr viel Ahnung meinte nach 2 Sekunden, das liegt definitiv an der Software (Nero 6 und Ulead und Magix usw.) ich sollte wieder Studio raufspielen (das war ursprünglich auf dem PC) und dann geht es auch wieder! .... Toll solch ein Support, oder?

Bitte helft mir !

Gruß Jan


----------



## goela (29. Februar 2004)

In der Tat, dass ist wirklich mal ein Support den man brauchen kann!  

Freut mich, dass das Problem gelöst ist! Vor allem finde ich es sehr gut, dass Du die Lösung hier gepostet hast! Danke! Davon lebt das Forum!

EDIT:
Post habe ich in Videotechnik verschoben, da es ja nichts mit Videodesign zu tun hat!


----------



## jan_manu (29. Februar 2004)

Freut mich, dass das Problem gelöst ist! Vor allem finde ich es sehr gut, dass Du die Lösung hier gepostet hast! Danke! Davon lebt das Forum!

goela: Also das war ein Scherz - bittere Ironie sozusagen  Der Typ war eher das letzte, was Support betrifft. Seit wann taugt die Software Nero 6, ulead MediaStudio oder Adobe Premiere nichts und seit wann liefern diese Softwares einen abgehackten Ton  

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich weiß nach wie vor nicht weiter und das Problem besteht. Durch Pinnacle Studio 8 ist selbstverständlich das Problem nicht behoben worden.

Bitte helft mir

Jan


----------



## jan_manu (4. März 2004)

Hi, goela,
was ist los
hast Du nun doch keine Antwort für mich
Oder Ihr anderen, warum meldet sich keiner
Bitte helft mir!
Gruß Jan


----------

